# 13 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل منتدى



## minamitias (2 يوليو 2007)

ترانيم للقديس العظيم البابا كيرلس
الصراحة دي اقل حاجة ممكن اقدمها للمنتدى  دا عشان تشجيعكم وردودكم 
المسيح يبارككم


HOW TO DOWNLOAD ????

click on the link >>>> and ***oll down the page>>> then you will see that sentence (Save file to your PC: click here)) then click to save . 

شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس


1- شريط البابا ابويا 
Side A 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999128/e7a7c827/el_papa_apoya__A.html 

Side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999113/5b58426c/el_papa_apoya___B.html 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
2- شريط البابا في قلبي 

Side A
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999210/c017ad8f/Elbaba_Fe_2lby_SideA.html 
Side B 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999179/edd70cf4/_Elbaba_Fe_2lby_SideB.html 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3- شريط البابا معانا 
Side A 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999226/2595b79/El_Baba_M3na_Side_A.html 
side b 
http://www.2shared.com/file/1999245/cd0aad45/El_Baba_M3na_Side_B.html 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
4- اولاد البابا 
Side A A http://www.2shared.com/file/2000010/a56c1f4f/awlad_el_papa___A.html
side B
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000063/7324d832/awlad_el_papa_B_.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5- جوه المزار 

Side A http://www.2shared.com/file/2000096/84d63072/_Koeh_El_Mzar_Side_A.html

Side B 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2000125/ffe9d234/_Koeh_El_Mzar_Side_B.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6- شفيع الملايين 

A http://www.2shared.com/file/2000148/d702090f/Shfe3_El_Mlayeen_le_Bab_Kyrols_Side_A.html 

B http://www.2shared.com/file/2000171/85f3e268/Shfe3_El_Mlayeen_le_Bab_Kyrols_Side_B.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7- كوكب من مريوط 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2004997/7362ac3c/koukb_Mn_Maruoad_Side_B.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8- مشتاق لزيارتك 
الوجه الاول :
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005020/b99fbcbe/wwwcopticnetcom_Mshtak_lizirtk_Side_A.html
الوجه التاني 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005066/3490dc8f/wwwcopticnetcom_Mshtak_lizirtk_Side_B.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9- موجود في قلوبنا 
الوجه الاول 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005085/331aa0bb/Mogoud_Fe_2lobna_Side_A.html
الوجه التاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005113/a79d4f0/_Mogoud_Fe-2lobna_SideB.html
============================================================

10- قدوة حياتنا
http://www.2shared.com/file/2005662/37706424/__online.html




11- ياراعينا يا بابا كيرلس

http://www.2shared.com/file/2011846/bab75152/___online.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
12- انا حبيتك
الوجه الاول
http://www.2shared.com/file/2014796/339b9810/1_TRANEEM_.html

الوجه الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/2014877/d143c235/2_TRANEEM_.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شريط روعة وجديد 
13- لما تزور البابا كيرلس

http://files-upload.com/files/71562/-BYBESHO.rar.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I hope to find any response or comment to put more and more of papa kirolos anthems 
if there is any trouble in downloading any anthem .. plz notify me
pray for me


----------



## oesi no (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: 16 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل جروب*

ميرسى اوى على المشاركة الجميله رجاء التاكد من الروابط قبل وضعها 
تم التعديل​


----------



## kemo_hacker (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: 13 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل منتدى*

ميرسى يامينا على الترانيم الحلوة دى


----------



## البرنس مايكل (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: 13 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل منتدى*

شكرا على تعبكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: 13 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل منتدى*

مرسي اؤي اااااااااااااااااااوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## maria cool (18 يوليو 2008)

thanx mina bgd tranem gamdaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hany_polo (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: 13 شريط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس عشان خاطر اجمل منتدى*

شكرا جداجدا


----------

